# Wie gibt man Breite + Höhe an?



## LL0rd (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt mit Fotos. Auf der Website soll die Foto-Größe angezeigt werden. Mein Bild hat nun ein Format von 15cm Breite und 10cm Höhe.

Für mich ist die Breite x und die Höhe y. Daraus folgt für mich, dass das Foto ein format von x:y hat (zuerst gebe ich stets die x Wert und dann die y Wert an) also 15x10cm. 

Der Kunde aber der Meinung, dass es 10x15cm heißen müsste. Was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## KaiBone (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo LL0rd,

in der Regel gibt man Höhe mal Breite mal Tiefe an. Da es sich hier aber um ein Bild handelt gibt man nur Höhe mal Breite an, also wäre 10 x 15 cm die richtige Bezeichnung.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Kunde immer recht hat (und sowas ja recht einfach zu ändern ist), ist die Bezeichnung 10x15cm die, welche sich durchgesetzt hat, ergo auch benutzt werden sollte.

mfg chmee


----------

